# AD Abfragen mit Java!



## Zarathustra (19. Feb 2015)

Hallo liebe Community!

Meine Frage lautet: 
Kann man mittels Java Abfragen ans AD richten?
Konkret würde es darum gehen, eine Liste zu exportieren von jenen Accounts, bei denen kein Photo hinterlegt ist?

Vielen Danke schon mal!

LG


----------



## stg (19. Feb 2015)

Du sprichst in Rätseln. Was hat denn ein Antiprotonen-Entschleuniger mit Photos zu tun? Protonen und Photonen kann man ja mal verwechseln, ist schließlich beides _klein_, aber Photos sind ja in erster Linie _bunt_


----------



## Joose (19. Feb 2015)

Zarathustra hat gesagt.:


> Kann man mittels Java Abfragen ans AD richten?



Ja kan man.
Beispiel: How to connect with Java into Active Directory - Stack Overflow


----------



## Zarathustra (19. Feb 2015)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Ja kan man.
> Beispiel: How to connect with Java into Active Directory - Stack Overflow



Danke für die Hilfe, genau danach hatte ich gesucht!


----------

